

Tumblr is still recommending Godaddy - aen
http://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/custom_domains

======
k-mcgrady
I doubt it was a decision they made. That is a page that wouldn't be regularly
updated, I think Tumblr made their position on SOPA very clear and Godaddy now
opposes it (whether you believe that or not).

